# Lucky Reptile Night Sky



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

I got a set of night sky LED's from the rep shop today and put them in my Tincs viv I am well impressed. It is great to see them out feeding in the dark.


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Are they not able to see that blue light or are they just happy with it?

I bought some LED's that said they did moon light, when I tried it what they really do is dim. Pissed off I read the instructions which detail "Moon light is just sun light reflected back by the moon" Hence the lights don't do more then dim lol

I like your blue lights!


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

How much where they?
From where?


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

agreendream said:


> Are they not able to see that blue light or are they just happy with it?
> 
> I bought some LED's that said they did moon light, when I tried it what they really do is dim. Pissed off I read the instructions which detail "Moon light is just sun light reflected back by the moon" Hence the lights don't do more then dim lol
> 
> I like your blue lights!


They Are a blue colour and They look like a moon lit night and the frogs are all came out feeding when the t5 lights went out.


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

agreendream said:


> How much where they?
> From where?


They are £22.99 and I got them from Mendip Monsters..... They will post stuff out.....


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I got them for my tree frogs.
They're cooooool.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

love it, getting some!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> I got them for my tree frogs.
> They're cooooool.


How do the animals repond? I used standard coloured lights (blue or red) for my noctunal fibs for years- most recent articles seem to say this is a bad idea- but my experience has been pretty positive.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> How do the animals repond? I used standard coloured lights (blue or red) for my noctunal fibs for years- most recent articles seem to say this is a bad idea- but my experience has been pretty positive.


Doesn't seem to bother the White's.
I don't use it with the mossy frog. Bit scared of changing anything haha.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

They look fantastic.


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> How do the animals repond? I used standard coloured lights (blue or red) for my noctunal fibs for years- most recent articles seem to say this is a bad idea- but my experience has been pretty positive.


They seem to like it and are behaving as if it is more natural than light's on lights off. I am wondering if I should use different combinations of amounts of LED,s in cycles to create lunar month.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

awsome bits of kit i think im gonna have to get some


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

My only thought / confusion- you put they come out and feed. Dendrobates are Diurnal, therefore they are out in the day. All my darts tanks are on a digital cycle, and they know when the lights turn off because they all go into hiding 1/2 hr before the lights turn off...


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

chrism said:


> My only thought / confusion- you put they come out and feed. Dendrobates are Diurnal, therefore they are out in the day. All my darts tanks are on a digital cycle, and they know when the lights turn off because they all go into hiding 1/2 hr before the lights turn off...


My tincs do feed all day but we don't tend to see them much as there is so much cover in there terrarium. They seam to be out climbing over evrey thing feeding for about an hour to an hour and a half after the t5 lighting went off. They were always out right up until the t5 lights go off.


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

I want to mimic the lunar cycle too!!!???

I have a dawn/dusk simulator and that looks very nice.

ANY IDEAS??


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

agreendream said:


> I want to mimic the lunar cycle too!!!???
> 
> I have a dawn/dusk simulator and that looks very nice.
> 
> ANY IDEAS??


 Some kind of digital timer? You'd probably have to programn it yourself though.


----------



## scales7272 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Moon lighting*

JUST TO LET ANYONE KNOW WHO MAY BE THINKING OF GETTING THEASE GR8REPS Reptile Supplies, Suppliers of reptiles, spiders and related products DO THEM FOR 19.95 FOR THE KIT AND I THINK 4.95 FOR ADD ONS GETTING SOM MONDAY


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

chrism said:


> My only thought / confusion- you put they come out and feed. Dendrobates are Diurnal, therefore they are out in the day. All my darts tanks are on a digital cycle, and they know when the lights turn off because they all go into hiding 1/2 hr before the lights turn off...


Same thing confused me Chris. My tincs run their cycle by the lighting, up during the lit period (and shortly before), hidden away just before lights go out. They certainly don't come out when the lights have gone out at night. I'd be worried that the blue lighting is messing up their cycle, and that THAT is why they are out and about when the blue LEDs are on.

Oh and by the way, you can buy blue LEDs on ebay for about £5 that do the same thing.

Regarding the dawn/dusk simulation, the computer on my TMC GroBeam does this on my Sisa viv. It makes for a more gentle dawn and dusk, rather than a sudden dark-light or light-dark.

Ade


----------



## leonh (Nov 19, 2008)

i like the led's but i think i agree with chris and ade as my viv's are also on timer's and with out fail everyone starts retreating to hide spots about an hour/30 mins before lights off so although they look very nice i'd worry they would mess up the frogs cycle.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

leonh said:


> i like the led's but i think i agree with chris and ade as my viv's are also on timer's and with out fail everyone starts retreating to hide spots about an hour/30 mins before lights off so although they look very nice i'd worry they would mess up the frogs cycle.


 All ours do exactly as Chris, Ade and Leon state a bit before lights out all frogs gone,i guess our lunar cycle is taken care of by er the moon,don't shut blind anymore. I think the dark is important to them,beyond that am open to anything,but am cautious about how accurate nightime lights are in replicating the moonlight. I can see their apeal, but not for me,i like the guys to get there shut eye undisturbed.
Stu


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
i wonder if there are any lights that the frog can't c or have mess up the light cycle?
i wouldent use night lights without proof that the animals will not notice

they look nice i'll agree but the frogs come first, i hate setups that are just really good looking but wrong for the animal.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I've seen nature documentaries where they use red light, and reckoned it didn't bother animals, however they were always looking for nocturnal animals at that point.

To be honest, for diurnal animals, you shouldn't need a night light, as at night they should be snoozing and not need watching though. lol

The difficulty with this is, most research done suggests that different animals see different parts of the spectrum, making it very difficult to say that a colour of light that one animal can't see another wont see and be stressed by.

I would say though, if you really must use night lights, then use the dimmest ones you possibly can, so that you can only just see the animals even. As to calling blue LEDs or tubes moon lights, only blue moon I know of is a variety of rose (one of my fave actually, got one in my garden). lol Real moonlight is just a very reduced 'white' light usually. Moonlight is only present for a short period anyway, the rest of the night is darkness. So I would say the most natural 'moonlight' you could get would be an extremely dimmed (my TMC unit can go down to 1% intensity on 1 of the 2 channels for example) 'daylight' that goes off completely after a short time.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

As I've said, I've used coloured bulbs for 'moonlight'- but only with nocturnal toads and frogs- which didn't seem to bother them. I can't quite see the point for diernal frogs, though.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm in complete agreement with you Ron. Why would you want to see frogs that are supposed to be up during the day, at night when they should be sleeping?

The only use for them I can see is to try to use them to create a dusk and dawn effect, to soften the blow of sudden changes from light to dark and dark to light. The same effect though can be achieved very cheaply by turning the room lights on before the viv lights come on, and leaving the room lights on for a bit after the viv lights go off. 

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

There is obviously pros and cons to night lights.
I have been using moonlight leds for 2 years now and not noticed any problems so far.
I use them in all my vivs and have them timed to come on before my lights go off and again to go off after the lights come back on.
One thing I do though is to only use one led per viv and my reasoning for this is to give a lit part of the viv for if the frogs needed it (if you know what I mean)
Most of the viv is in darkness so as to reduce any possible stress to a minumum, ie frogs not getting rested properly due to the viv not being in darkness.
With a corner being lit by the blue led they have if they wish a background light to help them see if they ever need to.
I suppose it`s a bit like having a night light for our kids when they`re young.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Except kids are often afraid of the dark, frogs aren't usually. So long as it's not disturbing the frogs though, I have no issue. But seems to me that the OP's frogs are very much disturbed by what he is using.

Ade


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

The LED's were an experiment in rather than lights on/lights off, the LED's would come on a little bit before the main lights went off, stay on for a while, then go off ... similar to dusk/twilight before actual darkness.

Just to ensure you all aren't getting too concerned, we don't actually use them any more, and it is the 'natural' bright light/pitch black cycle now ...

Yes, the animals come first, so rather than jump to conclusions on an old thread, ask some questions.....


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

incrisis said:


> The LED's were an experiment in rather than lights on/lights off, the LED's would come on a little bit before the main lights went off, stay on for a while, then go off ... similar to dusk/twilight before actual darkness.
> 
> Just to ensure you all aren't getting too concerned, we don't actually use them any more, and it is the 'natural' bright light/pitch black cycle now ...
> 
> Yes, the animals come first, so rather than jump to conclusions on an old thread, ask some questions.....


 :lol2:I didn't spot the old thread bit ,not sure folkswere jumping to conclusions though,just our usual observations and thoughts,but as you've said ask Q's and i'm always up for that why did you actually stop using them guys,what made you think twice? Real interesting to me this,your reasoning behind the complete dark to the full light is something that bothers me,i have never been able to find a dimmer for T5's i don't think it is possible,i'm aware that this gradual dimming is possible with leds though. Our effort towards this is a small light in the room that is timed to on and of just before the viv lights come and go.
Buddy i don't think anyone was judging you,its just an interesting topic worthy of discussion
regards
Stu


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> :lol2:I didn't spot the old thread bit ,not sure folkswere jumping to conclusions though,just our usual observations and thoughts,but as you've said ask Q's and i'm always up for that why did you actually stop using them guys,what made you think twice? Real interesting to me this,your reasoning behind the complete dark to the full light is something that bothers me,i have never been able to find a dimmer for T5's i don't think it is possible,i'm aware that this gradual dimming is possible with leds though. Our effort towards this is a small light in the room that is timed to on and of just before the viv lights come and go.
> Buddy i don't think anyone was judging you,its just an interesting topic worthy of discussion
> regards
> Stu



We stopped using them because they did seem to be disturbing the frogs behaviour, they would 'go to bed' when they knew the lights were about to go off, but then reappear a little while later because the LED's were still on...
We tried a few other less harsh lighting ideas, but didn't seem to be able to get it right, so left things as they were with the lights on/off thing...

I may have come across a little abrupt in the last post, but seeing the replies it reminded me of the Shelled section from a couple of years back ..


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> :lol2:I didn't spot the old thread bit ,not sure folkswere jumping to conclusions though,just our usual observations and thoughts,but as you've said ask Q's and i'm always up for that why did you actually stop using them guys,what made you think twice? Real interesting to me this,your reasoning behind the complete dark to the full light is something that bothers me,i have never been able to find a dimmer for T5's i don't think it is possible,i'm aware that this gradual dimming is possible with leds though. Our effort towards this is a small light in the room that is timed to on and of just before the viv lights come and go.
> *Buddy i don't think anyone was judging you,its just an interesting topic worthy of discussion
> *regards
> Stu


What he said!:lol2:

Dude, no-one doubts your ability!


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> What he said!:lol2:
> 
> Dude, no-one doubts your ability!


It isn't my ability, not with frogs anyway, that is Horsfields thing.... he seems to be able to get the set ups pretty much spot on... 

I am too worried I am going to scare them to death everytime I show them my ugly mug and clumsy hands at feeding time ...


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I would say it's less a case of people jumping to conclusions, and more a case of incomplete information been given in the first place. I for one have no intention to do anything but read the post made, then offer my opinions and advice from this information. I wasn't judging, I was commenting that diurnal frogs been up at night foraging was a pretty clear indication that the lighting was having an effect upon the day/night cycle of the frogs. I stand by this, regardless of further information given, and would simply point out that the frogs were perceiving the period with the LEDs on as a continuation of the period with the main lights been on, ie. daytime. Rather than the intended 'moonlight' period.

As to it been an old topic, take another look, you will see a member 'necroed' the topic before we discussed it, with a post all in caps announcing they were getting the same lights. So, please do realise that this topic was already current once again with this post, and the advice current once more.

All I will say is, well done on stopping using them, but note you didn't tell folks this, and more folks were thinking of using them.


Regards


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

PS. Ability has nothing to do with making mistakes. The most able people on the planet make mistakes. It's how people learn.


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Wolfenrook said:


> I would say it's less a case of people jumping to conclusions, and more a case of incomplete information been given in the first place. I for one have no intention to do anything but read the post made, then offer my opinions and advice from this information. I wasn't judging, I was commenting that diurnal frogs been up at night foraging was a pretty clear indication that the lighting was having an effect upon the day/night cycle of the frogs. I stand by this, regardless of further information given, and would simply point out that the frogs were perceiving the period with the LEDs on as a continuation of the period with the main lights been on, ie. daytime. Rather than the intended 'moonlight' period.
> 
> As to it been an old topic, take another look, you will see a member 'necroed' the topic before we discussed it, with a post all in caps announcing they were getting the same lights. So, please do realise that this topic was already current once again with this post, and the advice current once more.
> 
> ...


I won't respond to your initial paragraph, because it is a little bit more than patronising.

Yes, the poster who forgot to turn off his caps lock revived the thread with an advert as to where to get the lights.

I wouldn't say it was 'well done' on stopping using them in the sense you intend it, more that we couldn't get the desired balance.

Thanks for your input though ... : victory:


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Wolfenrook said:


> PS. Ability has nothing to do with making mistakes. The most able people on the planet make mistakes. It's how people learn.


I am sure you can learn more from that then us ... :no1:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Patronising? Sorry you feel that way, but how do you feel telling folks in future to ask questions before they comment comes across?

Seriously, chill, nobody was having a go, until you did.

Regards

PS. I am not even going to respond to your last post.


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Wolfenrook said:


> Patronising? Sorry you feel that way, but how do you feel telling folks in future to ask questions before they comment comes across?
> 
> Seriously, chill, nobody was having a go, until you did.
> 
> ...


It was merely based on certain replies from yourself and a couple of others, as I mentioned when I replied, the Shelled section was renowned for people telling others 'This is how I do it, so it has to be right', which seemed to be the same as replies to this thread.

P.S. It might be best if you didn't ..


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

incrisis said:


> We stopped using them because they did seem to be disturbing the frogs behaviour, they would 'go to bed' when they knew the lights were about to go off, but then reappear a little while later because the LED's were still on...
> We tried a few other less harsh lighting ideas, but didn't seem to be able to get it right, so left things as they were with the lights on/off thing...
> 
> I may have come across a little abrupt in the last post, but seeing the replies it reminded me of the Shelled section from a couple of years back ..


no worries mate your experiances have taught us something ,i'm really glad this was put back up mate its reassuring to know other folks frogs are all behaving in a similar way to what we observe,and how you guys worked through this:2thumb:
cheers dude
Stu


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> no worries mate your experiances have taught us something ,i'm really glad this was put back up mate its reassuring to know other folks frogs are all behaving in a similar way to what we observe,and how you guys worked through this:2thumb:
> cheers dude
> Stu


No worries, I tend to not use the help sections on here too much because of all the know it alls, the ones who don't seem to realise that what might work for them doesn't necessarily work for others...

I know I might have come across as an arsey git, but I am sure that people who know me from the off topic sections, and in the scary real world, know I am far from that ...


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

It's nice that people on here judge you with out knowing you and your experience just because you are not in the section 24 7


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll cut all your throats!


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'll cut all your throats!


And mop up the blood with bread?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

incrisis said:


> And mop up the blood with bread?


Ciabatta.


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ciabatta.


And a nice Chianti.....

*slurps*


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ciabatta.


Classy!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

incrisis said:


> No worries, I tend to not use the help sections on here too much because of all the know it alls, the ones who don't seem to realise that what might work for them doesn't necessarily work for others...
> 
> I know I might have come across as an arsey git, but I am sure that people who know me from the off topic sections, and in the scary real world, know I am far from that ...


 nah not to me ya didn't, but its always difficult,well for me anyway talking to strangers on this damn machine,easy to read stuff slightly wrong,as above glad it was posted and reposted too am all up for us all learning from each others thoughts and experiances,thats the point and have a laugh:2thumb: and help each other when the sh*t goes down,crashed cultures stuff like that 
utterly no worries mate
Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

An interesting point mentioned several times is the frogs going to bed for lights out.
I have not seen this much with mine.
Only one of my tanks doesn`t have a timer for lights and if I leave it on late then yes they do hide away for the night.
But others like my Bastis and Leucs will be out singing for ages after lights out, with the leds on OR off.
I`ve heard the Leucs going at 3am.
My Galacs on the other hand are off and hiding long before lights out as my Azureus often are.
Lots of variables it seems.

Mike


----------

